# Brompton 2018 C caliper Brake



## bikegang (2 Oct 2017)

Looks lighter .. but the brake pad . Some like marathon racer tyers


----------



## Bill (25 Oct 2017)

Took delivery of my new Brompton yesterday, that brake appears to be on it??! Bit early or is it 2018??


----------



## chriscross1966 (25 Oct 2017)

The next year bikes tend to start shipping in October


----------



## bikegang (26 Oct 2017)

Rear and front the same now... one benefit of this upgrade.


----------



## chriscross1966 (26 Oct 2017)

bikegang said:


> Rear and front the same now... one benefit of this upgrade.



So the new brakes use identical length mounting shafts?.... Does the front fit the older forks?


----------



## mitchibob (28 Oct 2017)

I recently ordered a 2017 M6E, but during the build time, got a 2018. They're slightly more expensive apparently, but had paid up front, so cost me the same. Also, didn't come with the standard tyres, but Marathons instead, which saved me a job and a few quid (although I might switch them to Kojacks like my 2016 M2L as haven't had a puncture since buying a CO2 inflator).

As well as the new brakes, the pedals look improved (although, I switched them straight off for SPDs). Also, I'm not sure if this was introduced on the 2017 model already, but the grips are no longer glued on, and can be quickly and easily removed by undoing them, in my case, for some Ergon GP3s. Seat-rails also are black now. I'm not keen on the bell mind you. It's conveniently located, but makes a pathetic 'ting' that would barely scare the birds away if used as a cat bell.

Not sure if this is just my one, or that my slightly bent M2L was just getting bad, but the frame hinge on this new one seems to be the easiest I've used.

The new brake fittings also mean that pre-2018 front mudguards do not fit (although you can ream the hole a bit with kitchen scissors to make them fit)


----------



## Bill (26 Nov 2017)

I wonder if the brake lever would be affected if the daft little bell now fitted on the right hand side was removed? It gets in the way of my hand on the handlebars...


----------



## ryanme (18 Jan 2018)

chriscross1966 said:


> So the new brakes use identical length mounting shafts?.... Does the front fit the older forks?



No! well yes.... the rear hole on the fork needs drilling out to 8mm, ONLY the rear! and you need a new mudguard blade, or carefully drill that out too! 


The new brakes use a 5mm allen key for cable retention, and fitting the front brake. 

The pads have been updated, they are slightly more curved to suit the rim better and use a carbon fibre reinforcement. - they are not insert replacement though a slightly downside for some. 

But they do look smarter, and they are only £30 each - old silver was £30 and black £40 each.


----------



## ryanme (18 Jan 2018)

Bill said:


> I wonder if the brake lever would be affected if the daft little bell now fitted on the right hand side was removed? It gets in the way of my hand on the handlebars...




You can just unscrew it...


----------

